# Tracker with SnowSport



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

finally had time and SNOW to get pics. 4 inches laying this morning...WET 4 inches!This is the perfect sized vehicle for this job. Small wheelbase for quick turnarounds. Lots of torque. I had to weld on my own class 3 hitch on the front. Easy job. The salter is a Moultrie Feeder/works great. I cut it down to 2/3 the original height. I never put in more than 2 bags of salt, plus I had to build a sheetmetal funnel in it to drain ALL the salt out. Happy Plowing,boys!AL


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Looks great !! I always wondered how those work. Looks like its getting down to pavement nice and clean, being wet snow probably helps that. Just goes to show the old saying "the right tool for the right job" . You know your setup and are using it properly. I know what you mean about the wheel base, I have a 96 2dr s10 blazer and it is much more maneuverable than my 79 F350. The only time I miss the F350 is when the piles are big and I need to move them back, thats pretty much its only use now. I just do residential driveways and one small lot.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Voyager all I can say is WOW and laugh that is pretty impressive little machine.Do you raise and lower it by hand?How do you angle it or does it angle?



RCGM
Brad


----------



## KSlandscaper (Dec 15, 2005)

Talk about low overhead! You're probably raking in the dough with a rig like that???


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Right on, really seems to push the snow good. Nice machine for tight areas.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the snow is almost as high as the roof


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Rcgm, yes, ya gotta lower it by hand. Not a big deal. I recently sold this tracker and bought a Ranger w/7' bed. I feel it will push even better, but its like turning a bus around. Not used to the long wheel-base. I miss the 32 MPG I got with the Tracker. This ranger,being an automatic, gets 13.5MPG
Oh, no angle. I wish i had bought the angle head, but its about 250 dollars. Money is TIGHT this year. Economy sucks, so i will stick with the straight push.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

more power to you thats a nice machine my trucks have a hard time in tight areas i bet that thing gets it done nice


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*tracker with snow plow*

I have a 97 geo tracker I want to put a snow plow on it how did u mount the hitch under the front end?


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

welded it. Bought a Silverado Front hitch from Hidden Hitch. cut to fit tight against the lower control arm brackets. Mig welded. worked fine!


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*tracker with snow plow*

what i was going to do is get a rear bumper hitch and weld to a piece of quarter inch flat steel and bolt it to the flat cross member under ther front end


----------



## Voyager AL (Nov 15, 2004)

Its gotta be real strong. The plow mount is heavy, and it sticks out about 18 inches. So the leverage effect, well, you get what i am trying to say. Weld it solid ti the frame, or suspension components. I think the flat crossmember you speak of is just a heavy sheet-metal. NOT SURE, I HAVE RECENTLY SOLD MINE.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I must say that I am impressed.:waving:


----------

